

How to offer internships? - zitterbewegung

I was wondering for advice on how to offer internships at my startup for undergraduate students. Thank you for your time.
======
leftnode
Contact the local universities and high schools. The computer science teachers
at local high schools all know the stand out programmers who are hungry for
work and experience. Most colleges have an internship program where CS/EE
students will work for next to nothing for the recommendation or experience.

If you can afford to, offer to pay them, especially if they'll be making money
for your company. Treat them as regular employees by bringing them in on
meetings and listening to their advice. Even if they lack the experience of a
full time employee, they can always provide insight that you would otherwise
not have.

Be flexible with their schedules, especially around exam time.

~~~
dhimes
* computer science teachers at local high schools all know the stand out*....

The same is true for other subjects, in case you weren't hiring programmers.

